# NMD: More Rack Shite



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I lowballed a guy in Halton Hills and picked myself up an Avid Eleven Rack for $300. He wanted $350 firm, but saying I'll be there in less than 24 hours really gets people motivated.

The guy I purchased it from kindly demonstrated some of the tones and explained how he had it set up. It sounded amazing. I don't know why I was expecting it to sound like garbage.

He said the key was running it through a tubed power amp. He was using a Mesa 20/20, so I've been scouring the net for one or a marshall alternative. 

Then it occurred to me - the Fryette Power Station is THE amp multi-tool for the job. I stuck it into the effects return and I could only get a slight taste before my wife reamed me out. The volume went 1, 2, 10 with no happy medium. I thought that was weird, since it's a bloody attenuator.

I went back to the Fryette Youtube Demo and realized I should have put plugged it into the line in, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to check it out. Nevertheless, I have effectively added tubes to the chain and can't wait to let it rip tomorrow.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work. I never gave the eleven a look.
When you get a chance, top 3 factory settings? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Nice work. I never gave the eleven a look.
> When you get a chance, top 3 factory settings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure. I'll make a few clips. 

For the price of a couple of pedals, I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an 11r I run into a Yamaha DXR10, sounds killer, absolutely no need for an amp and cab!! Here's a quick clip of my JCM800 patch.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpat6969-227357200%2Fguitar-track


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pat6969 said:


> I have an 11r I run into a Yamaha DXR10, sounds killer, absolutely no need for an amp and cab!! Here's a quick clip of my JCM800 patch.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpat6969-227357200%2Fguitar-track


That does sound really good. I was considering that speaker over the atomic clr - in the shootouts it sounds better to me, but, again, I'm leary when using YouTube as a reference.

I'm enjoying the 11r more and more each day. 

I just need a couple of hours with it to dial in a bluesy lead tone though.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

CLR is good but the Yamaha kicks butt as well, sounds really good for half the price.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pat6969 said:


> CLR is good but the Yamaha kicks butt as well, sounds really good for half the price.


I couldn't take it anymore. I stopped at Steve's Music to try the Yamaha DXRs (I brought the 11r with me).

It sounded good, but I urge you to try it with a quality tube power amp and cabinet. It is a completely different animal.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I couldn't take it anymore. I stopped at Steve's Music to try the Yamaha DXRs (I brought the 11r with me).
> 
> It sounded good, but I urge you to try it with a quality tube power amp and cabinet. It is a completely different animal.


I used to use it with an amp and cab but the reason I went to a modeller was to get rid of lugging all that gear around. It takes a bit of time to get a real good patch to go through a monitor but it's worth it.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Is the 11r easy to use? I have a POD that I run through a keyboard amp. I imagine a newer rack unit would be a considerable upgrade. My fear is that I'd end up over my head though, the POD is so easy to use.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Is the 11r easy to use? I have a POD that I run through a keyboard amp. I imagine a newer rack unit would be a considerable upgrade. My fear is that I'd end up over my head though, the POD is so easy to use.


I find it extremely easy to use and I'm not good at this stuff at all.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Is the 11r easy to use? I have a POD that I run through a keyboard amp. I imagine a newer rack unit would be a considerable upgrade. My fear is that I'd end up over my head though, the POD is so easy to use.


Great thing about the 11r is it's been around a while so there are tons of presets available to download into the unit. You'd spend a bit of time demoing them but once you found something you like you'd be off to the races and smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I find it extremely easy to use and I'm not good at this stuff at all.


I had one when they first came out and really liked it. The only downside to me was the link with ProTools. Now that a standalone editor is available I'll be picking up another one. It sounded great and was really easy to use. I'm toying with the idea of mating it to a Quilter Powerblock, or something like it, but I'll see if it's as good as my memory tells me it was first 

Keep us posted on how you're making out with it please.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I had one when they first came out and really liked it. The only downside to me was the link with ProTools. Now that a standalone editor is available I'll be picking up another one. It sounded great and was really easy to use. I'm toying with the idea of mating it to a Quilter Powerblock, or something like it, but I'll see if it's as good as my memory tells me it was first
> 
> Keep us posted on how you're making out with it please.


Just a quick update - I'm loving this unit. To say that it's the best $300 I've ever spent on gear would be a bit misleading though, because I really feel the power amp makes a MASSIVE difference. Do you have one kicking around (is that what the Quilter is?)? I heard this unit through a Mesa 20/20 and it sounded amazing. It also sounds great through my Fryette Power Station. I'm only thinking the Mesa sounds better, because I don't own it

The stand alone editor is fantastic and I'm currently trying to acquire the Expansion Pack (Those goofs at Avid haven't resolved an on-going issue with serial numbers and systemIDs matching up). You HAVE to check out some of the youtube emulations - satriani, eric johnson, etc. Very good stuff.

Once I get the parametric EQ from the expansion pack, I'm going to try and eliminate the need for my Marshall...and I won't sell it first this time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The Quilter I was looking at is a rack mountable power amp. Solid State however. I don't have anything lying around right now. 

http://www.quilterlabs.com/index.php/products/toneblock-amplifiers/tone-block-200

Stereo version is also available.

I will be keeping my eyes open for a good quality used power amp in the meantime, but I'd really like to keep the weight down.

I think the one coming to me already has the expansion pack on it. My old one did and it was well worth having.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, the rather big band we share our jamspace with uses Quilter poweramps for their axe fx rigs. I believe a forum pal in Seattle (not Ian haha) also runs a quilter power amp for one of his rigs, and he loves it to pieces.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm really surprised you guys run these through amps and cabs. Try it with the cab sims on and through a good powered monitor. I use a Yamaha DRX10 and it sounded amazing!!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

pat6969 said:


> I'm really surprised you guys run these through amps and cabs. Try it with the cab sims on and through a good powered monitor. I use a Yamaha DRX10 and it sounded amazing!!


I agree. Most of these are better run direct.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> I'm really surprised you guys run these through amps and cabs. Try it with the cab sims on and through a good powered monitor. I use a Yamaha DRX10 and it sounded amazing!!


I'm planning on trying it through my PA just to see if I like it that way first. I only used it for recording direct to computer in the past.

The Rocktron Velocity 300 seems to get good reviews as a power amp for the 11r so I'll add that to my list of potentials along with the Quilter. In fact I wonder if the Rocktron Velocity 100 LTD might be enough power for my needs.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Velocity 300 is a great amp, I had one. The reactance control is wonderful. I also had a Mesa 2:fifty that was nice. Ultimately when I learned to dial it in I preferred it through a powered monitor.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

pat6969 said:


> I'm really surprised you guys run these through amps and cabs. Try it with the cab sims on and through a good powered monitor. I use a Yamaha DRX10 and it sounded amazing!!


I actually worked a job right by Steve's Music in Toronto and saw they had the DRX10s there. I packed up the 11r and headed down. They only had a DRX12 on the floor, so we went in the studio area and plugged it into that.

TBH, me, the studio guy and the guitar guy were pretty underwhelmed. I let the older gentlemen muck around with the EQ (I'm still a newb in this area), but the dirt couldn't be made to sound convincing. I realize that to get it to sound as good as the clip you posted earlier, it probably either needs some serious tweaking, or a good resource for patches created by users with a similar set-up (i.e. yamaha drx10)

I've been working on an 80s metal tone for a while now, and I not sure how interested you guys are in hearing it (being 80s metal and all, haha), but it's one of the nicest I've ever played - it's very very similar to the Friedman HBE clone I had.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm with you on the 80's Metal tone. That's when this little "guitar fad" of mine started started. Good sounds from then for sure.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I actually worked a job right by Steve's Music in Toronto and saw they had the DRX10s there. I packed up the 11r and headed down. They only had a DRX12 on the floor, so we went in the studio area and plugged it into that.
> 
> TBH, me, the studio guy and the guitar guy were pretty underwhelmed. I let the older gentlemen muck around with the EQ (I'm still a newb in this area), but the dirt couldn't be made to sound convincing. I realize that to get it to sound as good as the clip you posted earlier, it probably either needs some serious tweaking, or a good resource for patches created by users with a similar set-up (i.e. yamaha drx10)
> 
> I've been working on an 80s metal tone for a while now, and I not sure how interested you guys are in hearing it (being 80s metal and all, haha), but it's one of the nicest I've ever played - it's very very similar to the Friedman HBE clone I had.


It definately takes some work to get it there but when you do you'll love the freedom. Good luck, it's a great modeller.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just to be clear the Power Station can also act as a stand alone power amp? So 11r into Power Station and a speaker cab and you're good to go?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Just to be clear the Power Station can also act as a stand alone power amp? So 11r into Power Station and a speaker cab and you're good to go?


Exactly. That's how I run it now. I think all of the 'feel' is coming out of the FPS.

I recently bought audio technica M50 (I think that's it) which are supposed to be amazing flat response headphones, and the 11r sounds like shit through them. I wish the FPS had a headphone out.

Another thing to note is that I use the 'Line In' on the FPS - this allows me to use the cab sims without it sounding odd and digital. Eventually, I will try an alternate input on the FPS, but it sounds so good this way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, another one to add to the list. Live clip would be appreciated


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Thanks, another one to add to the list. Live clip would be appreciated


Honestly, the FPS is an amazing tool. Adding an effects loop to a vintage amp was worth it for me alone.

If that wasn't enough, the EQ on the FPS is fantastic - the two knobs and two 3-way switches really come in handy.

The sweet spot on my vintage marshall is around 3 or 4 on the volume knob (I don't subscribe to this crank it wide open baloney - at least not for every amp), so I'm not really attenuating much, but it can do it as well (check out my fryette review thread for more in depth info).

I'll try to get a clip together today - any particular sound? I'm still working out issues acquiring the expansion pack (Avid customer service sucks), so I'm a bit limited.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A nice clean and a Marshally Angus tone would be perfect


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

How do the amp models sound clean on the 11r? I listened to some YouTube clips but most were different patches with distortion. It sounds like a real Swiss army knife for guitar through for sure.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> How do the amp models sound clean on the 11r? I listened to some YouTube clips but most were different patches with distortion. It sounds like a real Swiss army knife for guitar through for sure.


Jump to around 2:25 to skip all the chat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> A nice clean and a Marshally Angus tone would be perfect


Okay, here's the AC/DC tone (I did something more generic, but I'm sure you could tweak per song). I'm actually using the AC30 model and added highs to make is sound right when recording. Note that low E during "we salute you". It sounds really close in person - and not bad at all on the recording. I'll start on the clean soon.

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Facdc-tone-from-11rmp3
[/soundcloud]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That sounds pretty dammed good. I think once you get the extension pack the PEQ will help. 

Note to self - better learn some AC/DC riffs


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So the 11r arrived yesterday. If I want to plug it into my Rivera combo what's the best way? Keep in mind I only went direct to computer in the past. Or would i be better of going into my PA, and if yes, how


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think the 4-cable method is what you want to use.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> So the 11r arrived yesterday. If I want to plug it into my Rivera combo what's the best way? Keep in mind I only went direct to computer in the past. Or would i be better of going into my PA, and if yes, how


The best thing to do is set it up in a way that you can have the computer editor open. This way you can shut the amp, cab, or both to determine what sounds best. For some reason, I leave the amp and cab on, but play it out of my cabinet. It's significantly better with my set up.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm just downloading the editor now, says it only works if the expansion pack is loaded. Guess I'll see


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I'm just downloading the editor now, says it only works if the expansion pack is loaded. Guess I'll see


The editor should work without the expansion. It's the expansion pack that needs the editor.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I get as far as the iLok manager and then I'm asked to reboot. After that - nothing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I get as far as the iLok manager and then I'm asked to reboot. After that - nothing.


Have you downloaded the ilok manager?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep. I think I need to connect the 11r to the computer first. Just trying to remember how to do that, LOL.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I give up. I've downloaded and registered with iLok. When I open the iLok manager there is no sign of an 11r license to unlock. When I try to run the 11r installer it asks me to install some "pace" bullshit, which I do, then says it needs to reboot, which I do, then we're right back to square 1 again.

On the plus side I've plugged the 11 rack into my interface and I can hear it through the monitors., LOL.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

After the holidays, the customer service was pretty good. I think you'll have to call California - and then they'll re-route you somewhere else. I think I touched on my frustration earlier on in the thread.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> After the holidays, the customer service was pretty good. I think you'll have to call California - and then they'll re-route you somewhere else. I think I touched on my frustration earlier on in the thread.


Got it, finally. I have no idea what I did differently, although I did download the latest drivers first, so maybe that was all it was looking for.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Got it all working correctly this morning. The editor didn't recognize the 11r last night, at which point I gave up. I scavenged a midi cable this morning and all is good. Also had to fix some compatibility issues with the editor display, and then run it as Administrator  Had to revert back to the days when the computer didn't automatically fix issues for you, hopefully I'm done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Got it all working correctly this morning. The editor didn't recognize the 11r last night, at which point I gave up. I scavenged a midi cable this morning and all is good. Also had to fix some compatibility issues with the editor display, and then run it as Administrator  Had to revert back to the days when the computer didn't automatically fix issues for you, hopefully I'm done.


Good to hear. How's it sound???


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Good to hear. How's it sound???


No idea, far too busy with "stuff" plus I've got practice tonight. Hoping to get around to messing with it on the weekend. I have some "location" issues (what we used to call space claim) to work out. I want to run it into an amp or PA and my computer so I can access the editor.

Nothing is easy


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Of course your question made me drop everything and go downstairs to see if everything still worked 

Sounds "OK" through my monitors, just using factory presets or the prior users presets. I suspect everything is dialed in for something other than a studio monitor though, most things sound a bit "thin". Bottom line is that is working fine and I just need time to dial things in to my taste. I know the tones are in there from past experience.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Of course your question made me drop everything and go downstairs to see if everything still worked
> 
> Sounds "OK" through my monitors, just using factory presets or the prior users presets. I suspect everything is dialed in for something other than a studio monitor though, most things sound a bit "thin". Bottom line is that is working fine and I just need time to dial things in to my taste. I know the tones are in there from past experience.


Hey now!! Sounds thin? I thought my JCM patches were heavy on the bass, I did dial them in on a 10" floor monitor though. LOL!! Glad you got everything working. Have fun!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> Hey now!! Sounds thin? I thought my JCM patches were heavy on the bass, I did dial them in on a 10" floor monitor though. LOL!! Glad you got everything working. Have fun!!


LOL, it's awesome and I'm sure sticking it into the right speaker will make all the difference. Your soundclip on TGP sounded great so I have no doubts.

Thanks for the smooth transaction on everything !!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So just tried running it into my Koch Studiotone. Signal path is

guitar to guitar input on 11r>11r Amp out 2>fx return on the Koch>boogie thiele cab

Sounds amazing but I don't seem to have any volume control this way  Volume on Koch does nothing and neither does the one on 11r. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> So just tried running it into my Koch Studiotone. Signal path is
> 
> guitar to guitar input on 11r>11r Amp out 2>fx return on the Koch>boogie thiele cab
> 
> Sounds amazing but I don't seem to have any volume control this way  Volume on Koch does nothing and neither does the one on 11r. Am I missing something obvious?


Try all the output volumes on the 11r.

Amp 1
Amp 2
Rig output

There's another output as well, iirc.

You'll find them easier to find on the actual 11 as opposed to the software.

I guess there's no separate fx loop volume on the back of the Koch?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got back from the mighty St. Jacobs so I'll give the other outputs a try. Maybe I'll even read the manual, heaven forbid.

There is no fx level on the back of the amp but even if there was that's not how I'd want to use it 

I'll keep you posted for future reference.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Without output set to either "amp out". "rig out", or "rig without cab" the volume can be controlled within each preset. Not ideal, and I'm hoping to find a way to have the master volume actually work like I think it should  Running it with "rig no cab" tones are just OK with it running into the 1 x 12. I'll have endless hours of "fun" trying to tweak the crap out of this. Pretty sure the good stuff is in there somewhere though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Without output set to either "amp out". "rig out", or "rig without cab" the volume can be controlled within each preset. Not ideal, and I'm hoping to find a way to have the master volume actually work like I think it should  Running it with "rig no cab" tones are just OK with it running into the 1 x 12. I'll have endless hours of "fun" trying to tweak the crap out of this. Pretty sure the good stuff is in there somewhere though.


I think that all the volumes will vary between presets, since each preset is considered a 'separate rig'. That's one good thing about the Fryette; I can control the master from there. I really should take the time and get each patch in sync.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I think that all the volumes will vary between presets, since each preset is considered a 'separate rig'. That's one good thing about the Fryette; I can control the master from there. I really should take the time and get each patch in sync.


"and on the third day, he emerged from his haven with balanced levels for all to hear"


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> "and on the third day, he emerged from his haven with balanced levels for all to hear"


 Guitar God?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not until someone has pirated your music overseas.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Not until someone has pirated your music overseas.


I will not rest until this is so.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A wise choice.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Thanks, another one to add to the list. Live clip would be appreciated


Here's the clean tone I have been using so far:

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fklon-solo%2Fclean-blackface-spring-duomp3
[/soundcloud]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That's very nice indeed. Was that direct in or live through a room mic?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> That's very nice indeed. Was that direct in or live through a room mic?


Thanks. It's a pretty nice clean, i find. I just have to iron out the sharper highs.

I'm using the zoom h1 digital recorder. It sits on a tripod about a foot away from the 212


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent. It will be the sharper highs that cause a bit of grief I figure, seems to be my problem with most modellers. I'm hoping the PEQ will sort it out.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a way of using the "mic in" and bypassing all of the amp and fx? I'd like to record a dry vocal and add fx in using SONAR.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Here's the clean tone I have been using so far:
> 
> [soundcloud]
> 
> ...


Pretty nice pushed clean tone and the ACDC clip was good as well with not too much OD. For $300, that is a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Alex Dann said:


> Pretty nice pushed clean tone and the ACDC clip was good as well with not too much OD. For $300, that is a lot of bang for the buck.


Definitely good value. There's still a lot for me to experiment with - I've been hovering around one or two presets exclusively. They're really nice and right up my alley, so it's hard to leave them and explore.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure if this will work. We're attempting to learn this song so I've been using it to try and figure out the 11r. Lead vocal, rhythm guitar, and as yet shitty lead guitar are all on the 11r by me. Backing was our other guitar player doing harmony vocal, keys, bass, and a drum machine  We'll get the drummer over one day, or better yet just record it live if we can figure it out well enough.

obviously not much time spent mixing it, no point until we're ready and that solo needs A LOT of work.



__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fhow-long-take-3


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Not sure if this will work. We're attempting to learn this song so I've been using it to try and figure out the 11r. Lead vocal, rhythm guitar, and as yet shitty lead guitar are all on the 11r by me. Backing was our other guitar player doing harmony vocal, keys, bass, and a drum machine  We'll get the drummer over one day, or better yet just record it live if we can figure it out well enough.
> 
> obviously not much time spent mixing it, no point until we're ready and that solo needs A LOT of work.


I don't know enough about recording to help, and I'm not really familiar with the tune. So you're going right from the 11r into your recording software?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I don't know enough about recording to help, and I'm not really familiar with the tune. So you're going right from the 11r into your recording software?


Yep, haven't started messing around with live sound yet. I'd forgotten how good an interface this was though, I'll be able to clean up my desk a bit.

To hear it done right here's Paul Carrack, one of my favourite vocalists.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Yep, haven't started messing around with live sound yet. I'd forgotten how good an interface this was though, I'll be able to clean up my desk a bit.
> 
> To hear it done right here's Paul Carrack, one of my favourite vocalists.


Maybe I can use it instead of my Roland Duo-Capture. I wonder how Garageband will handle it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Maybe I can use it instead of my Roland Duo-Capture. I wonder how Garageband will handle it.


My concern was that it was originally linked directly to Pro Tools and I used to run both. It synced automatically with Sonar Producer though, took hardly any time to set it up. Most trouble I had was getting the damn stand alone editor working properly  I can't see why it wouldn't work with Garageband.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh man, I've gotta another clip coming in a few days. I stumbled upon an Eric Johnson preset, and it sounds fantastic. I just gotta figure out this cliffs of dover tune...yikes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My sister asked me to learn that song once. She played it and I just gave her "give me 20 years first."

I imagine GB should be fine for whatever you want to set up.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Oh man, I've gotta another clip coming in a few days. I stumbled upon an Eric Johnson preset, and it sounds fantastic. I just gotta figure out this cliffs of dover tune...yikes.


Where are you "stumbling" on these presets


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Where are you "stumbling" on these presets


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Where are you "stumbling" on these presets


It was purely by accident. For some reason, I decided to play a present that didn't sound appealing to me at first. I had no idea that this was set-up to be cliffs of doverish until I played a few octave notes close together.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> It was purely by accident. For some reason, I decided to play a present that didn't sound appealing to me at first. I had no idea that this was set-up to be cliffs of doverish until I played a few octave notes close together.


I don't even remember seeing that one listed, LOL. I would have bypassed it too.

On another note the 11r sounds a lot better going into the fx loop of my amp, as opposed to the front end. Essentially just using my amp as a power amp. I'll try the PA today if i get a chance.

Not very many (if any) presets that I like so far, I'll have to build them from scratch I believe. Also everything starts out sounding pretty thin and bright. Could be my amp and cab but I doubt it, sounded the same through my monitors too. Fortunately I can dial most of it out. Still preferring amp and pedals live at the moment. For recording this thing is really good though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I don't even remember seeing that one listed, LOL. I would have bypassed it too.
> 
> On another note the 11r sounds a lot better going into the fx loop of my amp, as opposed to the front end. Essentially just using my amp as a power amp. I'll try the PA today if i get a chance.
> 
> Not very many (if any) presets that I like so far, I'll have to build them from scratch I believe. Also everything starts out sounding pretty thin and bright. Could be my amp and cab but I doubt it, sounded the same through my monitors too. Fortunately I can dial most of it out. Still preferring amp and pedals live at the moment. For recording this thing is really good though.


I think that may be why the 11r isn't so popular - maybe it's simply too picky. I'm finding the presets only need a bit of tweaking and otherwise sound really good and that they are more on the thick and fat side versus thinny. I've been really using the guitar's knobs a lot more lately to help tweak.

The best way to test if its your set-up is find a preset online and see if yours sounds similar. There's an incredible satriani one.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I think that may be why the 11r isn't so popular - maybe it's simply too picky. I'm finding the presets only need a bit of tweaking and otherwise sound really good and that they are more on the thick and fat side versus thinny. I've been really using the guitar's knobs a lot more lately to help tweak.
> 
> The best way to test if its your set-up is find a preset online and see if yours sounds similar. There's an incredible satriani one.


Link?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I think that may be why the 11r isn't so popular - maybe it's simply too picky. I'm finding the presets only need a bit of tweaking and otherwise sound really good and that they are more on the thick and fat side versus thinny. I've been really using the guitar's knobs a lot more lately to help tweak.
> 
> The best way to test if its your set-up is find a preset online and see if yours sounds similar. There's an incredible satriani one.


Actually it was quite popular a few years ago. Avid gave up on development, no more updates, that's why nobody uses it any more. It had the potential to be an Axe FX if Avid had kept on top of it. Like every modeller, try using the PEQ to add some high cut at 8-9K, that will tame the high end sizzle and make your preset sound more "amp in room" since actual guitar cabs don't reproduce those high frequencies.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

pat6969 said:


> Actually it was quite popular a few years ago. Avid gave up on development, no more updates, that's why nobody uses it any more. It had the potential to be an Axe FX if Avid had kept on top of it. Like every modeller, try using the PEQ to add some high cut at 8-9K, that will tame the high end sizzle and make your preset sound more "amp in room" since actual guitar cabs don't reproduce those high frequencies.


I really need a PEQ for dummies lesson, LOL. "add some high cut" sounds like "jumbo shrimp" to me


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I really need a PEQ for dummies lesson, LOL. "add some high cut" sounds like "jumbo shrimp" to me


Yeah, parametric EQ is pretty difficult for newbies. I was having trouble, and did some research online and made some notes on how to use one for different things.

I can provide links to anything at the moment, since I'm using my bluetooth and driving. When I get home, I'll dig some stuff up


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't quite remember how I did it on the 11r but I think I added the PEQ, scrolled over to high and added the high pass filter, then took the frequency down to 8-9K. Really cleans up the fizzy presets.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This might be a good starting point.

http://music.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-use-a-parametric-equalizer--audio-2301


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Para EQ stuff.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Para EQ stuff.


Thanks Dave. That's a really good video - especially since mud is my number one enemy. 

I'm actually going to really dig into PEQing once I start putting my presets together. I've just got to find the right foot controller to load them and I'm waiting on one more piece of gear coming in from Ohio before I have all the effects units I need.

Right now I've got 3 1u effects processors - the TC - G (I snagged from you), the Lexicon PCM-80, and the 'blackface' Rocktron Intellifex. 

I'm going to be using my Rocktron Patchmate Loop 8 to route everything. It's going to start to get crazy - I have to connect the power station to act as the power amp for the 11r and then use it's fx loop for the old marshall. I'm going to lose a lot of hair before this is completed.

What did you think of the Eric Johnson Preset? I've been learning the intro to Cliffs just because of it. It'll be a about a week before it's recording-worthy. What a great song. Admittedly, I've lost a bit of respect for Bonamassa due to learning it. I knew he was heavily influenced, but...wow.

On a side - my autocorrect just suggested that I replace "I've got to find" with "I've gotta find". Unbelieveable.

Here's that satch patch (it's very very close):


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ my fingers will never do that,LOL. Nice sounding patch though. I did like the Johnson preset. I've also dialed in a great "Run Like Hell" patch, which is something very difficult to do with just amp and pedals.

I need to stop tweaking and start learning for a bit. I've got a bunch of new stuff to get down by this Thursday  Some I know but need to improve. 11r will just be a side project for awhile.

Spooky 
Give Me One Reason 
Chains of Love 
Heart Without A Soul 
Give It To A Good Man 
Fire On The Water 
Born With A Broken Heart SD 
Comfortably Numb 
How Long 
Lyin’ Eyes 
A Quitter Never Wins 
Take It Easy 
Diggin' A Hole 
Dirty Work in A


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

davetcan said:


> ...... I've got a bunch of new stuff to get down by this Thursday  Some I know but need to improve. 11r will just be a side project for awhile......
> 
> Dirty Work in A


Ooh, is that Dirty Work by _Steely Dan_, or the cover of that song by _Songbird_? My apologies for the derail, but, if so, _excellent_ song.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Steely Dan, of course. Sorry if you preferred the other one


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's my Run Like Hell patch attempt. Obviously I don't really know the song and need to work on that right hand. Cool sounding patch though. This is AVRI Tele > 11r > Koch Studiotone FX Loop In > 1x12 Thiele Cab. So just using the Koch as a power amp.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Frun-like-hell-11-rack-patch-test


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Here's my Run Like Hell patch attempt. Obviously I don't really know the song and need to work on that right hand. Cool sounding patch though. This is AVRI Tele > 11r > Koch Studiotone FX Loop In > 1x12 Thiele Cab. So just using the Koch as a power amp.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Frun-like-hell-11-rack-patch-test


That sounds great. The chords really sound accurate - I want to give it a listen through my Bose in the basement though. Mac speaker don't do it justice.

I'll have to dig some of these patches up. 

There's a website called elevenrackpresets.com that I'm going to look into soon. I think they have well over a thousand there. I just have to see if there's a way around not having protools.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That sounds great. The chords really sound accurate - I want to give it a listen through my Bose in the basement though. Mac speaker don't do it justice.
> 
> I'll have to dig some of these patches up.
> 
> There's a website called elevenrackpresets.com that I'm going to look into soon. I think they have well over a thousand there. I just have to see if there's a way around not having protools.


I've downloaded some without any issues, just save to computer and load them through the standalone editor.

The patch above I just copied from a guy on youtube by zooming in on his presets. It got me close enough and I just tweaked from there for my rig.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I've downloaded some without any issues, just save to computer and load them through the standalone editor.
> 
> The patch above I just copied from a guy on youtube by zooming in on his presets. It got me close enough and I just tweaked from there for my rig.


Good to know. I just tried a youtuber's eric johnson preset and it sounded nothing like it through my setup. I guess I can assume these are meant for most stereo monitors or something. I'm going to try it again tonight or tomorrow through my headphones.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Good to know. I just tried a youtuber's eric johnson preset and it sounded nothing like it through my setup. I guess I can assume these are meant for most stereo monitors or something. I'm going to try it again tonight or tomorrow through my headphones.


Yep, it's surprising how much difference there is from rig to rig. Pat's Marshall patch sounded awesome on his rig, thin and weak on mine, LOL.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Yep, it's surprising how much difference there is from rig to rig. Pat's Marshall patch sounded awesome on his rig, thin and weak on mine, LOL.


Yes, that is a huge variable. Monitors, guitars, pickups etc. The presets are a good starting point but they need to be tweaked per individual taste and equipment.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just for fun I decided to run the 11r into my Traynor Quarterhorse, the ultimate portable rig. This is a tweaked JCM 800 patch. Sounds a bit muffled but it was much better in the room. I suspect I might have overloaded the mic a bit, it was damn loud. Quite usable imho. SG STD on this one.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2F11r-and-quarterhorse


----------

